# Knitted Elf Hat Preemie to Adult



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Christmas will be here before we know it. The elves are getting dressed.
Sizes preemie to adult.

Pattern $4.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/112510578/elf-hat-knitting-pattern-sized-newborn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elf-hat-8


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

very cute--I love your baby doll!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, that's Oliver


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oliver wears it well - lovely hat


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable hat!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I will make this for my youngest grandchild. He was born on Christmas eve and we so appreciated the basket of knit and crochet santa hats that were donated to the hospital for new Christmas babies. My grandson will be 3 this Christmas eve, his brother is 5


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone...I just love Christmas hats.


----------

